# Deactivated



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

So I got deactivated because someone reported that was intoxicated or under substance. This is completely false. I drive full-time and it's my livelyhood. I would not risk my job and passenger safety. What gets me is how can passenger put serious allegations that i was drunk or under substance but didn't called me out during the ride to cancel the ride because they didn't feel safe. I got this negative feedback saying I was drunk then I got deactivated. I'm losing up to $300 a day because of this false allegations. I calculated that I already losing $1500. Because I got deactivated mid week. I wasn't able to drive for 3 days and missed my top bonus. If I was pulled over and given breathalyzer test. That is proof they can use to deactivated me. But deactivated without evidence is wrong. Anyway I can get compensated if I can find out who made false allegations? I'm pretty sure I know who it is was. I read the negative feedback from a rider and remember that ride. It was the line passenger in the back that gave me the negative feedback about suspecting I was drunk cause the way I argue with a passenger. I went to pick up second passenger ..I got there ..the woman walk to my side . I ask for her name to confirm it on my screen..she refused to give me her name. She started argue with me about my name. But i want to confirm her name before letting her in for my safety and other passenger safety. She refused to give name and walked away saying she gonna report me. She has everything on her app to confirm my identity...plate number..car photo..and my my face photo. Her photo not so clear ..she had hat on..hair in face. I given 3209+ rides and never had a problem. Does anyone know how long g the deactivated process takes?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I was deactivated from Uber for 2 days starting on Sunday the night after I drove in DC. I always figure if they weren't man enough to let you know they thought you were drunk in person, they're likely doing it just to sabotage your account and stick it to you through the phone.

Ship happens. Luckily for me it was only a couple days but in your situation and considering it's a different rideshare from the one I was on, could be any time really. Hope you get out of it and hope they do more for you than Uber did for me (jack ship).

Your situation sounds like a typical scenario. Someone vindictive of you who just punches in on the app that you were drunk to step on your shoes after the fact. This is just one of the things that scares people away from doing full time rideshare. Being shut off from making money because the customer hit some buttons on the phone. Only other thing I can suggest is just making sure you have Uber available to drive on when Lyft shuts you down. I'm using both Uber and Lyft and if Lyft were to shut me down for a few days oh well, can just hop on Uber. When I got deactivated I was only signed up for Uber so I was screwed with no other app recourse to make money.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I called Lyft about deactivated..they said they escalated it but nothing from them yet. 4 days already. My daughter school tuition, auto insurance renewal, car loan, debt consolation loan payment is coming up. Shit came at worst time. Sometime I pick up folks smelling string alcohol and marijuana. What can I do about that if next passenger think it's me? I just think I got screwed. Thanks for listening. I need to apply for Uber now.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah only recourse when a customer screws you over (because the rideshare people will do ship for you) is just have the other rideshare app available nad make money there. Another rideshare driver gave me that advice a bit after I had my deactivation so now I'm on both just incase. 

Good luck with it all. Sucks that these rideshare companies pretend that you're some weed smoking mancaver that pays 400 dollar rent with 4 roomates and goes out on the weekends when you feel like it. You got family and bills and they just don't wanna recognize that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"Wonder Twins powers....deactivate!"


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Same thing happened to me. Some passenger lied saying I was drunk & doing drugs, yet they had no problem completing the ride with a "stoned" driver. I lost a few hours of driving that night, but was reactivated by the following night. 

Not sure why it's taking 4+ days to clear you, Lyft clearly dragging their feet here. I would call Lyft again & say: have my back & reactivate me now, or I'm driving for Uber.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

get a new job asap. **** lyft and there bullshit. you can go down to the county clerk file a lawsuit . lyft put you on hold for being drunk with out proof. there has to be a lawsuit there. you can take a few minutes make some phone calls call the national bar assoc see if there is a sue happy lawyer. if you get luck they accept the case. smash lyft for 25 million.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I think the moral of these stories is to NOT take Line or Pool passengers. They are ALWAYS the ones to make these allegations.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> I think the moral of these stories is to NOT take Line or Pool passengers. They are ALWAYS the ones to make these allegations.


I had another cheap shared rider this morning. Picked cheap shared ride even though she was in a rush to go to work and immediately started huffing and puffing that we had to pick up another customer who got dropped off first. Don't have 5.0 rating anymore obviously because of her butt, but at least it would be completely preposterous for her to claim that her driver was drunk at 9 AM. Unfortunately I'm sure Lyft would still have to deactivate me even though I would likely be one of the first Lyft drivers to ever be drunk at 9 AM.

Only reason I went with it is because of my sign up promo so BS is worth getting 2 rides immediately on the first request.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

^^^^^^^I think you would be surprised at just how many rideshare drivers are drunk at 9am. Not something people talk about doing but this job puts people in an awful predicament. It's only natural that we're gonna see more drivers busted for drinking and drugs over time.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I pickup people who have been drinking so they can go get drunk.
I picked a couple up the other day who were already drunk and was going to a winery...go figure


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

woodywho said:


> I pickup people who have been drinking so they can go get drunk.
> I picked a couple up the other day who were already drunk and was going to a winery...go figure


You've never pregamed before going out? You are in the minority of people then.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Same thing happened to me. Some passenger lied saying I was drunk & doing drugs, yet they had no problem completing the ride with a "stoned" driver. I lost a few hours of driving that night, but was reactivated by the following night.
> 
> Not sure why it's taking 4+ days to clear you, Lyft clearly dragging their feet here. I would call Lyft again & say: have my back & reactivate me now, or I'm driving for Uber.


Yeah it took them a week to finally get back to me. I estimate I lost over $2200 for the week. A Lyft safety team rep called and told me after reading my side story in email they will dismissed the case without warning. The rep use to be a driver so she totally understand. But I'm upset that I lost wages based on false accusations.



kingcorey321 said:


> get a new job asap. &%[email protected]!* lyft and there bullshit. you can go down to the county clerk file a lawsuit . lyft put you on hold for being drunk with out proof. there has to be a lawsuit there. you can take a few minutes make some phone calls call the national bar assoc see if there is a sue happy lawyer. if you get luck they accept the case. smash lyft for 25 million.


Yup I was so upset at deactivation without proof. I estimate I lost over $2200 plus bonus over that time lost.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> get a new job asap. &%[email protected]!* lyft and there bullshit. you can go down to the county clerk file a lawsuit . lyft put you on hold for being drunk with out proof. there has to be a lawsuit there. you can take a few minutes make some phone calls call the national bar assoc see if there is a sue happy lawyer. if you get luck they accept the case. smash lyft for 25 million.


Unfortunately the TOS we agreed to on signing up covers them on this and allows them to deactivate us at any time for no reason, and we aren't entitled to an explanation of why.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Unfortunately the TOS we agreed to on signing up covers them on this and allows them to deactivate us at any time for no reason, and we aren't entitled to an explanation of why.


people keep saying they sigh a darn agreement. what agreement? are you talking about that 1 that we used on line through an email? this is not an electronic signature. a electronic signature has your name written out and you have to type it into a box 2 times and also click a check saying you are you and this is your electronic signature. i have filled out many stock broker accounts and understand what electronic signature it. in my opinion what i did at least was nothing. all i did was supply divers info sos insurance. click i agree to a back ground check. i never click a agreement or sigh my wrights away. its possible they for got to send me 1.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Shouldn’t have taken a week to clear you, I was cleared under 24 hours. This is why I have cheesey Uber as a backup on my phone, in case of an emergency like this.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Firstly.... have you no dashcam?
Secondly... how are you not active on both platforms if this is your livelihood?
Finally... stop picking up trash. YOU decide which rides to give not Lyft... now go to the hub and demand Re activation.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Firstly.... have you no dashcam?
> Secondly... how are you not active on both platforms if this is your livelihood?
> Finally... stop picking up trash. YOU decide which rides to give not Lyft... now go to the hub and demand Re activation.


So many choices for dash cam. Looking at a few. Only do Lyft is enough. If I start early like 630am..i can make least $300-$400 day. Plus my bonus that translates to about $9000+ month.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> Only do Lyft is enough.


Sure, Lyft is enough when you're not getting deactivated due to a BS intoxication report-- then it's nothing. If you still can't see the value of being able to do Uber (or something else) during these times, then you are a very slow learner.

Guess what? This won't be the last dirt bag that reports you for being intoxicated. Now you have multiple reports against you and even though they're all BS, the preponderance of the evidence is starting to make you look like a problem in Lyft's eyes. You might not get reactivated next time.


----------

